# 4x4 light stays on



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Today, I was checking all functions of my tranny to make sure they work. At first I could not get the transfer case shifter to move. After a good firm tug, it moved but felt gummy. Any way all postions work ok, but my 4x4 light will not go off while in 2wd. I have double checked and it is going into 2wd. It is on my 99 f350 dump.

Also is there a 4lo light on the dash? My newer trucks have it, but not sure if they had them in 99. If so, it never lights up, but goes into 4 lo.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Drottlawn;899057 said:


> Today, I was checking all functions of my tranny to make sure they work. At first I could not get the transfer case shifter to move. After a good firm tug, it moved but felt gummy. Any way all postions work ok, but my 4x4 light will not go off while in 2wd. I have double checked and it is going into 2wd. It is on my 99 f350 dump.
> 
> Also is there a 4lo light on the dash? My newer trucks have it, but not sure if they had them in 99. If so, it never lights up, but goes into 4 lo.


The 4low light is just to the left of the 4x4 light.

It's funny you ask about this today because this morning my 4lo light was sticking on.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh boy....

The shifters on the Fords are notorious for seizing up. Check out some of the Ford truck specific forums to see what I mean, let me know if you need a list. Mine seized and I forced it, breaking where it mounts to the frame, and where it pivots. I thought, no problem, I'll just order a new one. Price in Canada is over $600, and it's not much better state side. I lucked out and got one from Rancho Ford Trucks in California (a wrecking yard). If I were you I'd be ripping that out, disassembling, and filling the sucker full of a good grease or never seize. In retrospect I should have drilled and tapped it, put in zerk fitting, and put felt pads around the pivot point, wth the shift bolt up through the top. I've got a pic of my broken one and will try and find it and post here for a better understanding of what I mean. The light is probably not going out because it's not moving far enough to disengage the switch.



Drottlawn;899057 said:


> Today, I was checking all functions of my tranny to make sure they work. At first I could not get the transfer case shifter to move. After a good firm tug, it moved but felt gummy. Any way all postions work ok, but my 4x4 light will not go off while in 2wd. I have double checked and it is going into 2wd. It is on my 99 f350 dump.
> 
> Also is there a 4lo light on the dash? My newer trucks have it, but not sure if they had them in 99. If so, it never lights up, but goes into 4 lo.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

dellwas;900243 said:


> Oh boy....
> 
> The shifters on the Fords are notorious for seizing up. Check out some of the Ford truck specific forums to see what I mean, let me know if you need a list. Mine seized and I forced it, breaking where it mounts to the frame, and where it pivots. I thought, no problem, I'll just order a new one. Price in Canada is over $600, and it's not much better state side. I lucked out and got one from Rancho Ford Trucks in California (a wrecking yard). If I were you I'd be ripping that out, disassembling, and filling the sucker full of a good grease or never seize. In retrospect I should have drilled and tapped it, put in zerk fitting, and put felt pads around the pivot point, wth the shift bolt up through the top. I've got a pic of my broken one and will try and find it and post here for a better understanding of what I mean. The light is probably not going out because it's not moving far enough to disengage the switch.


My shifter is fine. I can shift it to every location no problem. My issue is the light will not go out. Is there external switch or something that I can replace. My shifter was taken apart and greased. I even knocked the lever on the trans all the way and the light will not go out. Something is malfunctioning, but not the shifter or gears. Thanks though!


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

I based what I said on what you posted in your first post:

"_After a good firm tug, it moved but felt gummy._"

That's exactly the way mine felt before it seized totally (a few days later). It shouldn't need a "good firm tug", it should be smooth, and definitly doesn't need to be forced. If memory serves me correctly there are indents on the shifter that forces a pin to make contact, depending on whether it's 4LO, or 4HI, at least that's the way I think it's setup, it's been awhile since I've looked at it, and to be honest I might be thinking of one of my various 4x4s I've had over the years. Switch may be gummed up, or it's not moving enough out of the indent to release the switch pin.



Drottlawn;900902 said:


> My shifter is fine. I can shift it to every location no problem. My issue is the light will not go out. Is there external switch or something that I can replace. My shifter was taken apart and greased. I even knocked the lever on the trans all the way and the light will not go out. Something is malfunctioning, but not the shifter or gears. Thanks though!


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Try this link, go to the bottom post, it shows the switch for a '95 and it's for a F250, but they should be similar, I'm pretty sure the F250 & F350 (except for the SDs) all used the Borg-Warner 1356 up to 2000. Do a search on the site if the post doesn't help:

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/802827-95-f-250-psd-transfer-case-4x4-problem.html

Also, I've got a cd of the 1997 Ford repair manual, but I won't be able to get it out and installed for a day or two, but will see what I can find in the diagrams when I get a chance.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Well, I appreciate all of your insight. I took it for a drive today, and all of a sudden the light went out after a 2 miles or so of driving. So I pulled over and put in 4x4 and light came on. Put it in 2wd and light goes out. Moral of the story. A little lube goes a long way!:laughing:


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey not a problem...

I think I'm going to pull mine in the spring and put a zerk fitting in the shifter, that way I won't have to pull it to diasasemble and lube.



Drottlawn;902567 said:


> Well, I appreciate all of your insight. I took it for a drive today, and all of a sudden the light went out after a 2 miles or so of driving. So I pulled over and put in 4x4 and light came on. Put it in 2wd and light goes out. Moral of the story. A little lube goes a long way!:laughing:


----------

